# AGA 2007 - Top 15 Winners - Pictures! (Exclusive)



## Subotaj

1. Chow Wai Sun, Hong Kong.










2. Chan Shin Hsien, Taiwan.










3. Cliff Hui, Hong Kong.










4. Lee Dojae, Korea.

No image, sorry.

5. Hironori Handa, Japan.










6th










7th










8th










9th










10th










11th










14th










15th












Takashi Amano and the winner.










This is the winners:

1 - 576

577 - 1142

First 100

For watching this you have to install Japanese support for Acrobat Reader,
Just click "OK" when you will open this documents, it will be installed automatically.
This is the last version of Acrobat Reader 8.1

9 Planted tanks from Israel, Respect


----------



## Tdon1md

OMFlippinG those are absoultly amazing tanks!!!!!!! Thanks for presenting them!
________
Ocean View Condos Prathumnak


----------



## sNApple

isnt that the ada contest? isnt the AGA contest still open till sept 30?


----------



## el_santo

those tanks are just simply gorgeous, living works of art. :icon_eek:


----------



## Madfish

I would love to have my tank look that way


----------



## Subotaj

One of the winners. (sorry its not number 9)


----------



## bsmith

all of the tanks are sweet but #3 is my favorite!


----------



## zergling

:eek5: 

wow

:eek5: 

these guys make me want a tank that is 24"/60cm deep or more


----------



## spypet

why is #2 in this top 5?
that tank really sucks


----------



## bgoodwins

Why dont you ever have anything positive to say? You're bringing the place down.


----------



## zergling

Subotaj, where did you see #9? Is there a link somewhere to see the pics of the tanks of the other contestants? I only see scores on the pdf files...


----------



## Subotaj

> Subotaj, where did you see #9? Is there a link somewhere to see the pics of the tanks of the other contestants? I only see scores on the pdf files...


No, there is no links.
My friend that participated in the competition, post this images in our planted tank forum in Israel.

I believe that AGA will upload the images soon.


----------



## styxx

Those tanks are simply gorgeous...amazing amount of work no doubt to achieve those results!


----------



## knuggs

Wow, now those are some awesome tanks. Besides #2, I agree with spypet, its not that cool. Number #1 is my favorite.


----------



## Tdon1md

I trust the judges had much more experience then I so I respect their judgment but I think #9 is my fav!
________
SICK FROM NEXIUM


----------



## RoseHawke

What on earth . . . ? What is that, a "waterfall" of sand??? It's a cool effect however it's done!


----------



## FacePlanted

My votes are for #3 and #9. Those are crazy amazing layouts! I love how deep they are. They remind me of standing in the valley of a canyon and looking up to the hills/mountains/jungle. The mosses in them are incredible. Makes me quite unsatisfied with the simple layout of my own tank.  

I'm not a huge fan of iwagumi layouts, but #2 does it quite well, in my opinion. The scale is impressive, and the whole thing has a very "old" look to it. I think the "grass" is well done.

The winners deserve the praise! :thumbsup:


----------



## styxx

FacePlanted said:


> My votes are for #3 and #9. Those are crazy amazing layouts! I love how deep they are. They remind me of standing in the valley of a canyon and looking up to the hills/mountains/jungle. The mosses in them are incredible. Makes me quite unsatisfied with the simple layout of my own tank.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of iwagumi layouts, but #2 does it quite well, in my opinion. The scale is impressive, and the whole thing has a very "old" look to it. I think the "grass" is well done.
> 
> The winners deserve the praise! :thumbsup:


I tend to agree with you, both #2 and #3 are my favorites...it makes me want to look at them all now! lol. What great inspiration these are for me.


----------



## Tdon1md

RoseHawke said:


> What on earth . . . ? What is that on #9, a "waterfall" of sand??? It's a cool effect however it's done!


It looked to me like it might be a CO2 difuser but I've been wrong b4.
________
Novana Residence Condo Pattaya


----------



## CmLaracy

bgoodwins said:


> Why dont you ever have anything positive to say? You're bringing the place down.


agreed, he's very negative


----------



## mistergreen

1,000,000 Japanese yen = 8,689 U.S. dollars


----------



## frozenbarb

Number 9 the tree THing i saw that before, Was it from APC i dont know but that one looks HOt. SO is the one that got delay the Co2 bubbles makes a pretty waterfall

#3 is Very nice and Weeped Down


----------



## cah925

RoseHawke said:


> What on earth . . . ? What is that on #9, a "waterfall" of sand??? It's a cool effect however it's done!


I saw a thread a few months ago (not sure if it was on this board or another) that explained the waterfall effect. I think it was basically pulled cotton fibers/strands carefully arranged to look like a waterfall.

All entries were impressive and put my tanks to shame. I liked #3 the best.


----------



## Subotaj

> I think it was basically pulled cotton fibers/strands carefully arranged to look like a waterfall.


Almost 
but no.
here is the answer


----------



## AlGee

I can't get into those terrestrial-imitation type of layouts like that tree one. Looks nice but just a bit too hokey.


----------



## ikuzo

if i may add, number 13 is some one from my country. a massive 6 m (20 feet) tank... really beautiful.








photo credit goes to the owner Mr Arif Hamsa.


----------



## ringram

Wow! That one that Subotaj posted is amazing, but I also really like #3. Beautiful layering effect. I wonder how this was accomplished. Do you think the person actually built the substrate up in the back, or do you think those are just really tall rocks of which you're only able to see the very tips?
Also, in #3, there seems to be a great deal of shadows and dark areas. I'm mainly talking about the reddish plants in the midground between the moss and HM. I wonder how these don't just rot at the bottom parts due to insufficient light.


----------



## Subotaj

446. yosi biton, Israel


----------



## aquanut415

all those tanks are beautiful... but what is really blowing my mind is the quality of photography (and editing) we are seeing... even if my tank looked that nice, getting the photo to look that good would be nearly impossible at this point.

amazing.


----------



## plantbrain

I liked 1st, 10 and the waterfall was well done for that theme.
I'm a bit torn with that type of method, a bit hokey, yet also well done. 
10 had the best "new" theme with the rocks poking up and out.
11 has very good rock work.

Seems most of the tanks where well placed this year.

Take a look at tanks from the first ADA contest.
Now compare them to these.

Also, looking at the last 2-3 years, they have a very similar shape and sizing for the tanks for the winners.

Most are deeper style tanks or basic, most are larger sizes(70-200 gallon).
Something to ponder if you want to try and do this.

Also, look at plant choices used here.
Most are pretty easy to grow stems, Crypts and ferns etc.

No massive Tonia and Erio displays really.

What is being done is effective excellent hardscaping(both rocks and wood), excellent photography, heavy pruning and topping to get the nice rounded clumps of Pearl weed, Rotala green etc. 

The plants used are not the eclectic, nor is the lighting that high.
Some thoughts to ponder when trying to achieve your own goals.

Good contest results this year.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## eklikewhoa

Awesome looking winners!


----------



## frozenbarb

I Wonder Could we Hold a Yearly COntest Called the TPT Contest, .

One with the Best tank. Gets money or something? Maybe Donation


----------



## ringram

That would be cool. I 2nd that...I think APC does something like that, not 100% sure. I know there's a site out there that does though.


----------



## Cannonbolt

On tank #3, for example, how do they get such "verticalness" to the tank? It's like green growing mounds and I love it, I'd really like to try my hand at replicating it...


----------



## gotcheaprice

Does anyone know what kind of moss he/she used in the tree for 9th place? I always wanted to try that, but though of using java ferns instead of moss, but now that I see the moss, it'd probably look a lot nicer... Too bad in Hawaii we only really have access to Java instores..


----------



## ragn4rok

#13 Judy Prajitno, Indonesia (600cm (20ft) tank)


----------

